# Security Clearance



## goodfellow

Hi All
I am new to this forum. I am an Indian citizen living the US. I have a job offer with a major US hospital that is opening a hospital in Abu Dhabi. I think it is a Joibnt venture with UAE govt. 

I am trying to understand how long would the security clearance take? I there any priority for healthcare workers and/ or seniority of postion offered etc.

Any advise of help will be appreciated!!


----------



## AbdulBaqi

Security clearance from the UAE side or from the US side? UAE clearance is using done when you are already here; they just check you on Interpol when you go through customs. I am assuming you have an American passport, if so you will most likely get a tourist visa until your visa here is processed, which can take 1-3 months. Every 30 days they will have to take you to Oman to get stamped out and back in because the tourist visa only lasts 30 days for an American passport. If you have an Indian passport, you will need a different visa that will last 90 days, and you will not need to go out and in as they should process your visa in time. It doesn't matter if you have a green card or whatever else, as it is the passport that counts here. I'm not sure if that answered your question though, as it was not worded clearly enough.


----------



## imac

goodfellow said:


> Hi All
> I am new to this forum. I am an Indian citizen living the US. I have a job offer with a major US hospital that is opening a hospital in Abu Dhabi. I think it is a Joibnt venture with UAE govt.
> 
> I am trying to understand how long would the security clearance take? I there any priority for healthcare workers and/ or seniority of postion offered etc.
> 
> Any advise of help will be appreciated!!


Anywhere between 2 weeks to 6 months, there is no real way to predict how long its going to take... all you can do is wait...


----------



## imac

AbdulBaqi said:


> Security clearance from the UAE side or from the US side? UAE clearance is using done when you are already here; they just check you on Interpol when you go through customs. I am assuming you have an American passport, if so you will most likely get a tourist visa until your visa here is processed, which can take 1-3 months. Every 30 days they will have to take you to Oman to get stamped out and back in because the tourist visa only lasts 30 days for an American passport. If you have an Indian passport, you will need a different visa that will last 90 days, and you will not need to go out and in as they should process your visa in time. It doesn't matter if you have a green card or whatever else, as it is the passport that counts here. I'm not sure if that answered your question though, as it was not worded clearly enough.


Security clearance is required for all expats who are going to be working in Abu Dhabi, its not the same thing you are referring to, its done by CICPA and is a requirement before a job offer can be officially made to an expat...


----------



## goodfellow

Thanks very much for your reply. I am referring though to the UAE security check that is a requirement before a work visa can be issued.


----------



## imac

Actually its a requirement before a formal job offer can be issued, and as I said, between 2 weeks to 6 months... for most people on average, its working out to around 8-12 weeks or so recently...


----------



## goodfellow

Thanks for your quick reply. Any possibility of expedited processing for healthcare professionals?
Does the time vary by your citizenship?


----------



## imac

Unfortunately it's all speculation, no one really knows what the magic formula is when it comes to how long it takes or what actually gets checked...


----------



## saraswat

Just echoing imac's comments, which are the facts. The security clearance done in Abu Dhabi (or any emirate for that matter) for employment, specifically in cases of government/semi government entities, is entirely different from what is done at the airport. This (employment clearance) is a far more thorough security clearance that is done on the applicant.

For obvious reasons no one really knows the parameters being checked/investigated ... it wouldn't be much of a clearance if the parameters were known to all ....


----------



## rsinner

again echoing sentiments above, the timeframe varies a LOT. i got mine in about 2 weeks (I was already in UAE) but have seen people waiting a few months. Nationalities with which UAE does not see eye to eye could take longer or get rejected, but a friendly passport (e,g, UK or US) does not mean a faster process.
Check with your prospective employer, but there is also a "Tawteen" process nowadays for govt/semi govt companies wherein a committee approves non Emirati hires (essentially the employer has to prove why an Emirati cannot be hired) though I would guess that for technical/healthcare roles this should be a non issue.

DO NOT resign until you get the security clearance.


----------



## goodfellow

Thanks very much rsinner for your advice.


----------



## goodfellow

Had another question to the experts here. This is a crazy experience in terms of how the process works and the potential employer is very guarded in their reply to my questions. 

They had requested me to send copy of my passport for the security clearance and I sent them copy of the first and last pages. They told me that is good enough. I that true? If they want to check the countries visited would they not need copies of all pages?

The other question I had was do they usually short list multiple candidates for a position and finally give the offer to the first candidate who passes the security clearance??

I am so confused about the security clearance thing and the recruitment process. Any insights will help.


----------



## AlexDhabi

That is normal to just have the identification pages of the passport. I would expect only selected candidates to go through the security check (based on where I work). Assuming this is Cleveland Clinic you should be fine as they are a reputable employer.
It is normally in UAE to get told the next step in the process and not the full picture. That's because processes change all the time.
Good luck!


----------



## goodfellow

AlexDhabi said:


> That is normal to just have the identification pages of the passport. I would expect only selected candidates to go through the security check (based on where I work). Assuming this is Cleveland Clinic you should be fine as they are a reputable employer.
> It is normally in UAE to get told the next step in the process and not the full picture. That's because processes change all the time.
> Good luck!


Thanks Alexdhabi
That makes me feel better. You guessed right. This is a Hospital Mgmt position with Cleveland Clinic. 
I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## AUH newbie

How long is the security process taking at the moment? So far it's 3 wks for me.... Not sure when to start packing!


----------



## goodfellow

AUH newbie said:


> How long is the security process taking at the moment? So far it's 3 wks for me.... Not sure when to start packing!


3 weeks and waiting here as well. Are u with adnco?


----------



## AUH newbie

No, Etihad. Feel a bit in limbo! Whats the norm, do you know?


----------



## imac

AUH newbie said:


> No, Etihad. Feel a bit in limbo! Whats the norm, do you know?


there is none... 

it takes anywhere from a few days to a few months... and there is no magic formula to predict how long its going to take... or what any of the parameters are for a correlation between an individual and elapsed time... anyone who will suggest to you that it has to do with this or that is speculating and nothing more...

sit tight... just because its taking long does not mean there is anything wrong... know a guy who had to wait a tad over 6 months, and as you can imagine he was under the impression there was something wrong... but it came back ok...


----------



## AUH newbie

Great Thanks....... And just got a call to say all cleared!! So AD here i come! 

No doubt loads more comments soon for help!


----------



## goodfellow

AUH newbie said:


> Great Thanks....... And just got a call to say all cleared!! So AD here i come!
> 
> No doubt loads more comments soon for help!


Great news!! Hopefully I will get the call too.


----------



## goodfellow

AUH newbie said:


> Great Thanks....... And just got a call to say all cleared!! So AD here i come!
> 
> No doubt loads more comments soon for help!


Can u please share with us when you submitted the docs for security clearance?


----------



## AUH newbie

goodfellow said:


> Can u please share with us when you submitted the docs for security clearance?


Mine were submitted by the company on 3rd Oct, so pretty much 4 weeks for clearance. Hopefully yours should be through soon!!


----------



## goodfellow

AUH newbie said:


> Mine were submitted by the company on 3rd Oct, so pretty much 4 weeks for clearance. Hopefully yours should be through soon!!


Thanks for the update and good luck!!


----------



## goodfellow

Sorry but have another question. Did you get a offer from your employer before your documents were submitted for security clearance?


----------



## AUH newbie

goodfellow said:


> Sorry but have another question. Did you get a offer from your employer before your documents were submitted for security clearance?


Hi, I got the job offer, then submitted for clearance, once I got clearance I was then issued the formal contract for signature. At this point I can now resign from current job. 

Hope yours is through soon!


----------



## goodfellow

Thanks for you repky! My potential employer did shortlist me but did not make a formal offer with salary details. 

Experts here,
Is that a normsl process??
Please advise. I am all confused.


----------



## Kangaroo_J

I did not get formal offer until after clearance.


----------



## humus

My clearance took 5 mnths...


----------



## goodfellow

Thanks Humus. Are you working in the oil and gas industry?


----------



## imac

goodfellow said:


> Thanks for you repky! My potential employer did shortlist me but did not make a formal offer with salary details.
> 
> Experts here,
> Is that a normsl process??
> Please advise. I am all confused.


employers will typically present a draft offer (this can even be in the form of an email, its not official) that lays out the broad compensation details... salary, accommodation, other allowances, the usual suspects... 

the actual job offer (on proper company letterhead etc) is made only after the clearance from everywhere is obtained... and that includes Tawteen as well as security... 

remember if Tawteen turns you down, they cant employ you regardless of what your security situation is...

the contract (which is the legal document in Arabic that actually specifies everything - legally the formal job offer means bupkus) is signed after you actually physically show up...


----------



## Amma

I've been waiting for my security clearance for just over 3 months now. Getting very frustrated. Is there any hope I'll still get clearance?


----------



## c.vishnu

*DEWA job offer - Time taken for Security Clearance?*

Hi All 

Any idea how long it takes from an informal offer after an interview with DEWA to the Security Clearance process getting done? It's been a frustrating 3 weeks now. Maybe a couple more weeks (hopefully not months)? I gave up on another offer with a Semi-Govt. orgn for this.

Anybody recently joined DEWA as an Engineer? I have not been asked for any attested degree certificates yet though I'm getting mine done and should be through by 1st week, Jan 2014.

Thanks for the reply. 
Vishnu


----------



## ashburn

If u have not being asked for attested docs means there's no formal offer yet.


----------



## busybee2

how long is a piece of string....?!!! each company is different so the length of time is different.


----------



## c.vishnu

ashburn said:


> If u have not being asked for attested docs means there's no formal offer yet.


They've taken a set of all documents (Education, Experience, Certifications, Passport with Visa) just after the interview. None of them were attested though. 

They usually give the contract only after the Security Clearance, is what I've heard. Anyone who joined the DEWA recently in Dubai, kindly confirm. 

Anyway, if it is Jan 5, it'll be a month. Will keep this thread posted if there is any change in status.


----------



## c.vishnu

Update: Was called by HR - DEWA today and asked to come sign the formal offer on Jan 2. Hopefully, all goes well after this.


----------



## ashburn

Anyone manage to obtain their clearance yet..? 
This is my 7th week.


----------



## Star_Psy

ashburn said:


> Anyone manage to obtain their clearance yet..?
> This is my 7th week.


I've been waiting for 5 and a half months. I guess that's my way of saying "not yet".


----------



## ashburn

Wow... That's really required huge amount of patient...


----------



## Star_Psy

ashburn said:


> Wow... That's really required huge amount of patient...


Patience, ...yes. I'm not even sure that the university will have a position left open for me if this goes through.

Although I want the job, I'm not too optimistic anymore.


----------



## sakura123

thank you so much for everyone's replying! but i still have confuse on security clearance about education background checking, it is said that education background checking is part of SC, my education degree has already been attested, why CID still needs to check it again? is CID will trace to your school to investigate in deepth about someone's education background to your home country?


----------



## Star_Psy

sakura123 said:


> thank you so much for everyone's replying! but i still have confuse on security clearance about education background checking, it is said that education background checking is part of SC, my education degree has already been attested, why CID still needs to check it again? is CID will trace to your school to investigate in deepth about someone's education background to your home country?


Hi Sakura123,

You're not alone in your confusion. The last I read though, the UAE has a pretty good relationship with China. So you never know, ...they might do some in depth investigation of your educational background in China.

I heard the investigation might involve some string. The kind and length of the string is a mystery. That's the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## Mimmi

Dear Friends,

Can someone please help me in this matter.

Currently I am working in UAE. I have received an offer from one of the government firm in UAE through consultancy. In order to process the security clearance part, consultant is asking me to cancel the current visa. Then only they can start the SC part it seems. 

Does it (cancellation of current job visa) really required for security clearance? or I can cancel the visa once the result is announced. In case if I fail security clearance, I will end up with no job. Please suggest.

Thanks
Mi


----------



## Andy17

Mimmi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can someone please help me in this matter.
> 
> Currently I am working in UAE. I have received an offer from one of the government firm in UAE through consultancy. In order to process the security clearance part, consultant is asking me to cancel the current visa. Then only they can start the SC part it seems.
> 
> Does it (cancellation of current job visa) really required for security clearance? or I can cancel the visa once the result is announced. In case if I fail security clearance, I will end up with no job. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Mi


you have started a new thread posing this same question you may find you get a better result from people if you only ask the question once sometimes more is not better.


----------



## Mimmi

Andy17 said:


> you have started a new thread posing this same question you may find you get a better result from people if you only ask the question once sometimes more is not better.


Noted and Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar

Mimmi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can someone please help me in this matter.
> 
> Currently I am working in UAE. I have received an offer from one of the government firm in UAE through consultancy. In order to process the security clearance part, consultant is asking me to cancel the current visa. Then only they can start the SC part it seems.
> 
> Does it (cancellation of current job visa) really required for security clearance? or I can cancel the visa once the result is announced. In case if I fail security clearance, I will end up with no job. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Mi


Hi,
In my opinion you would be crazy to resign your current job or cancel your existing visa until security clearance, other formalities and a firm, written offer from your new company has been received.
I cannot see any reason why you would need to cancel your existing visa before your new employer applies for security clearance.
Something is a bit fishy to me!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mimmi

*Security Clearance.*

Thanks Steve.

The cancellation part was really confusing me, where I can find the exact procedure for security clearance?.

Thanks
Mi


----------



## Star_Psy

Mimmi said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> The cancellation part was really confusing me, where I can find the exact procedure for security clearance?.
> 
> Thanks
> Mi


Hi Mimmi,

What sector will you be working in?


----------



## kirakirahana

I got into this thread while searching for the time frame of the security clearance in abu dhabi. Here's my timeline:

July 23-Offer Received
Eid holidays....
August 3-offer accepted. 
August 3-required documents submitted
August 3-7 the person in charge was on official business trip so my docs were on hold. 
August 13- docs forwarded to HR Officer
August 21-Police letter received (Needed to request police clearance)
August 24-Police Clearance obtained and submitted to company. 
August 24-present: waiting for security clearance 

Im getting impatient. I wanna resin from my current company but the new employer says that i should not resign until they advise me to (after security clearance and contract)

FYI, current company is Government. New company is also Government. 

Waiting. Waiting. Waiting. :'(


----------



## bibliophile83

Dear Friends, 

I am in process of getting a job. The functional head has confirmed me that you are selected and HR will contact you for the offer and visa formalities. 

last week HR requested my current salary slip, copy of passport and a job application form to be filled and return.

Till now i didn't get any offer then why they have taken my passport copy ? and what step is next ?

Please guide.

Regards

Bibliophile


----------



## jedaimaster

kirakirahana said:


> I got into this thread while searching for the time frame of the security clearance in abu dhabi. Here's my timeline:
> 
> July 23-Offer Received
> Eid holidays....
> August 3-offer accepted.
> August 3-required documents submitted
> August 3-7 the person in charge was on official business trip so my docs were on hold.
> August 13- docs forwarded to HR Officer
> August 21-Police letter received (Needed to request police clearance)
> August 24-Police Clearance obtained and submitted to company.
> August 24-present: waiting for security clearance
> 
> Im getting impatient. I wanna resin from my current company but the new employer says that i should not resign until they advise me to (after security clearance and contract)
> 
> FYI, current company is Government. New company is also Government.
> 
> Waiting. Waiting. Waiting. :'(


any update regarding your security clearance?
thanks.


----------



## kirakirahana

Update!!

Im very happy to share that I got my clearance today. 

To all of those who are still waiting, my prayers are with you.. I know itms tough but God has a perfect time for each of us. 

God bless to all!!!


----------



## Star_Psy

kirakirahana said:


> Update!!
> 
> Im very happy to share that I got my clearance today.
> 
> To all of those who are still waiting, my prayers are with you.. I know itms tough but God has a perfect time for each of us.
> 
> God bless to all!!!


Congratulations.


----------



## ashburn

Hi Star_Psy,
Are you still hanging there..?


----------



## BedouGirl

Hate to do this but Eid is almost upon us and the government will be closed next week


----------



## Star_Psy

ashburn said:


> Hi Star_Psy,
> Are you still hanging there..?


I highly doubt that'll I'll get a positive response anymore. Although the university representative sent me a read receipt for my last email last July or August, she didn't respond with a message.

Oh well, ...that's life.


----------

